# Swiss military truck for sale in MD



## Turtle

Okay, this isn't mine, and I don't really know the guy, but I just had to share this one with you guys:

A guy in my local Jeep club is selling this monster and I instantly thought that it would make a great bug-out vehicle for someone.

Maryland Jeep Club • View topic - 1982 Steyr-Puch Pinzgauer 712M for sale in Frederick, MD


----------



## NaeKid

Daddy Turtle, will you buy it for me? :kiss:


----------



## UncleJoe

NaeKid said:


> Daddy Turtle, will you buy it for me? :kiss:


NO. You're too far away. Buy it for me. I'll come pick it up. I'm only about 1.5 hrs away.


----------



## Jason

That's one hell of a truck.


----------



## kyfarmer

I want one. Good thang i,am old enough that my want's won't hurt me. That is one cool truck.


----------



## Turtle

I know, right? Isn't that thing awesome? I've never been wheeling with him in that thing, just in his Jeeps, but I know the area that they were in during run when they took those photos, and there is some tricky stuff to deal with. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Jason

I noticed that the bed sides were kinda like bench seats...do they come out or are they attached?


----------

